

Perseverance and burning out. - lbacaj
http://louiebacaj.com/perseverance-and-burning-out/
The difference between constantly improving and burning yourself out.
======
course21
I think it's important to differentiate, I work with a lot of people who cant
tell the difference. They think working 12-16 hours will get them results and
they will get noticed.

